#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Брахму обидели

## Тихвинский Виталий

Я не знаю какой плохой человек впервые определил Брахму в средний род. Понадобилось придумывать сказки о Брахме и Брахмане.  О изменение рода в данном слове в зависимости от ударение. А на самом деле слово Брахма с короткими гласными может обозначать множество понятий, и жреца, и Брахму в тримурти, и Брахму выраженого во всем.
Первая длинная гласная в слове Браахма, обозначает относящийся к Брахме, вторая Брахмаа, мужской род единственное число именительный падеж.

Слово "Брахман" именно с "н" на конце в Бхагавадгите мне не попалась, и в других текстах тоже, а вообще забавно видеть в тексте "Брахма", а в переводе "Брахман".

Если брать аналогию со словом "аатма", то согласно учебнику Кочергиной, "Брахман" это звательная форма Брахмы.

Аминь!  :Smilie:

----------


## Асуман

> Я не знаю какой плохой человек впервые определил Брахму в средний род. Понадобилось придумывать сказки о Брахме и Брахмане.  О изменение рода в данном слове в зависимости от ударение. А на самом деле слово Брахма с короткими гласными может обозначать множество понятий, и жреца, и Брахму в тримурти, и Брахму выраженого во всем.
> Первая длинная гласная в слове Браахма, обозначает относящийся к Брахме, вторая Брахмаа, мужской род единственное число именительный падеж.
> 
> Слово "Брахман" именно с "н" на конце в Бхагавадгите мне не попалась, и в других текстах тоже, а вообще забавно видеть в тексте "Брахма", а в переводе "Брахман".
> 
> Если брать аналогию со словом "аатма", то согласно учебнику Кочергиной, "Брахман" это звательная форма Брахмы.
> 
> Аминь!


Откуда берётся "брахман" с "н" на конце? Это основа слова - brahman. В именительном падеже "н" отсутствует (brahmā m., brahma n.), зато его хорошо видно в других падежах: Твор. brahmaNā, Дат. brahmaNe,  Род. brahmaNaH, Мест. brahmaNi, Зват. brahman... В санскрите есть два слова brahman, одно из которых мужского рода (Им.пад. brahmā), другое - среднего (Им. пад. brahma). Слово мужского рода - это прародитель Брахма, творец нашего мира, один из Тримурти. Слово среднего рода - это мировой дух, звучание ОМ, вечная истина, воплощённая в Ведах и т.д. Эти слова имеют разный смысл и не стоит их путать. (Хотя некоторые из значений этих слов могут частично пересекаться. Так, слово м.р. может обозначать жреца, знающего Веды, а слово ср.р. - жречество как класс и изредка - индивидуального жреца.) При склонении brahman м.р. и ср.р. различаются только в Им. и Вин. падежах, в остальных совпадают, поэтому часто смысл приходится понимать из контекста. Звательный падеж обоих слов совпадает с основой - brahman. Brahman м.р. (Им.пад. brahmā) склоняется так же, как ātman м.р. (Им.пад. ātmā).

Строго говоря, по-русски оба слова должны были бы передаваться как "брахман", но так уж исторически сложилось, что бога-творца у нас обозначили Брахмой, а Брахманом именуют некий абстрактный безличный дух. (Также по-русски брахманами именуются представители жреческой касты, санс. brāhmaNa.) Стоит упомянуть и попытку Смирнова передать по-русски средний род словом "Брахмо". 

В Бхагавад-гите 16 раз встречается отдельно стоящее слово brahma с кратким "а" на конце, что позволяет точно определить его как слово среднего рода. Оно также согласовано там с прилагательными среднего рода: param brahma и т.п. Оно согласовано с местоимениями среднего рода: kiM tad brahma. Не вижу никаких оснований сомневаться, что там употребляется слово среднего рода.

Так же, как и вы, я не в курсе, какой человек определил слово brahma в средний род. Но думаю, что он вовсе не был таким плохим, как вы о нём говорите. Мне хочется думать, что он, напротив, был очень хорошим человеком. Одно можно сказать наверняка, что человек этот жил очень давно, потому что уже в Ригведе - а это наиболее древний из известных нам текстов, составленных на санскрите ... примерно несколько тысяч лет назад - так вот, уже в Ригведе встречаются и brahmā и brahma - и мужской и средний род.

Насчёт разного ударения в этих словах - это интересная информация. Согласно словарю, в ср.р. ударение ставится на первый слог, а в м.р. - на второй. Надо посмотреть.

----------

Ольга Л. (13.08.2018)

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Откуда берётся "брахман" с "н" на конце? Это основа слова - brahman. В именительном падеже "н" отсутствует (brahmā m., brahma n.), зато его хорошо видно в других падежах: Твор. brahmaNā, Дат. brahmaNe,  Род. brahmaNaH, Мест. brahmaNi, Зват. brahman... В санскрите есть два слова brahman, одно из которых мужского рода (Им.пад. brahmā), другое - среднего (Им. пад. brahma). Слово мужского рода - это прародитель Брахма, творец нашего мира, один из Тримурти. Слово среднего рода - это мировой дух, звучание ОМ, вечная истина, воплощённая в Ведах и т.д. Эти слова имеют разный смысл и не стоит их путать. (Хотя некоторые из значений этих слов могут частично пересекаться. Так, слово м.р. может обозначать жреца, знающего Веды, а слово ср.р. - жречество как класс и изредка - индивидуального жреца.) При склонении brahman м.р. и ср.р. различаются только в Им. и Вин. падежах, в остальных совпадают, поэтому часто смысл приходится понимать из контекста. Звательный падеж обоих слов совпадает с основой - brahman. Brahman м.р. (Им.пад. brahmā) склоняется так же, как ātman м.р. (Им.пад. ātmā).
> 
> Строго говоря, по-русски оба слова должны были бы передаваться как "брахман", но так уж исторически сложилось, что бога-творца у нас обозначили Брахмой, а Брахманом именуют некий абстрактный безличный дух. (Также по-русски брахманами именуются представители жреческой касты, санс. brāhmaNa.) Стоит упомянуть и попытку Смирнова передать по-русски средний род словом "Брахмо". 
> 
> В Бхагавад-гите 16 раз встречается отдельно стоящее слово brahma с кратким "а" на конце, что позволяет точно определить его как слово среднего рода. Оно также согласовано там с прилагательными среднего рода: param brahma и т.п. Оно согласовано с местоимениями среднего рода: kiM tad brahma. Не вижу никаких оснований сомневаться, что там употребляется слово среднего рода.
> 
> Так же, как и вы, я не в курсе, какой человек определил слово brahma в средний род. Но думаю, что он вовсе не был таким плохим, как вы о нём говорите. Мне хочется думать, что он, напротив, был очень хорошим человеком. Одно можно сказать наверняка, что человек этот жил очень давно, потому что уже в Ригведе - а это наиболее древний из известных нам текстов, составленных на санскрите ... примерно несколько тысяч лет назад - так вот, уже в Ригведе встречаются и brahmā и brahma - и мужской и средний род.
> 
> Насчёт разного ударения в этих словах - это интересная информация. Согласно словарю, в ср.р. ударение ставится на первый слог, а в м.р. - на второй. Надо посмотреть.


1) Я и без вас знал что за буквой "н" могут следовать другие. 
2) Насчет изменения рода иза последней гласной вы говорите полную чушь! Есть слова БрахмаЛока, например, обозначает Мир Брамы.  Жрец у вас в среднем роде уважаемый. Может и аатма у вас среднего рода,  аатмаа мужского?  Насчет мирового духа среднего рода,  только полный невежда будет утверждать что Бог, Дух у древних людей среднего рода. Мировой Дух вобще понятие современное и в древности его не было.  А когда появилось в западной философии дрянь в виде "Оно"  достаточно хорошо известно, и известо и то, что эту дрянь начали сувать теософы и другие западные философы туда, где ее не было.
3) Ударений в санскрите нет!

----------


## Асуман

> 1) Я и без вас знал что за буквой "н" могут следовать другие. 
> 2) Насчет изменения рода иза последней гласной вы говорите полную чушь! Есть слова БрахмаЛока, например, обозначает Мир Брамы.  Жрец у вас в среднем роде уважаемый. Может и аатма у вас среднего рода,  аатмаа мужского?  Насчет мирового духа среднего рода,  только полный невежда будет утверждать что Бог, Дух у древних людей среднего рода. Мировой Дух вобще понятие современное и в древности его не было.  А когда появилось в западной философии дрянь в виде "Оно"  достаточно хорошо известно, и известо и то, что эту дрянь начали сувать теософы и другие западные философы туда, где ее не было.
> 3) Ударений в санскрите нет!


Понятно.  :Smilie:  
А то у меня уже закралось подозрение, что я повёлся на первоапрельскую шутку...

То, о чём я говорю, правильнее называть не "полной чушью", а "грамматикой". Слова разного рода склоняются по-разному. В этом нет ничего необычного. Чтобы не повторять себя самого, процитирую парадигму склонения brahman по M.R. Kale A Higher Sanskrit Grammar, §117.
Nouns ending in अन्.
ब्रह्मन् mas. the creator.
    / Sing. / Dual. / Plural.
N.  / ब्रह्मा / ब्रह्माणौ / ब्रह्माणः
V. / ब्रह्मन् / ,,,, / ,,,,
A. / ब्रह्माणम् / ब्रह्माणौ / ब्रह्मणः
I. / ब्रह्मणा / ब्रह्मभ्याम् / ब्रह्मभिः
D. / ब्रह्मणे / ,,,, / ब्रह्मभ्यः
Ab. / ब्रह्मणः / ,,,, / ,,,,
G. / ,,,, / ब्रह्मणोः / ब्रह्मणाम्
L. / ब्रह्मणि / ,,,, / ब्रह्मसु

neu.
N. A. / ब्रह्म / ब्रह्मणी / ब्रह्माणि
V. / ब्रह्मन् / ,,,, / ,,,,
The rest like the mas.

Насчёт сложных слов типа brahma-loka и тому подобных - в них грамматические признаки рода, числа и падежа сохраняются только у последнего члена, а предшествующие стоят в форме основы. Причём в основах  на -an при этом теряется конечное n основы. Так что в составе сложных слов brahman и мужского и среднего рода будет фигурировать в виде brahma-.

А ударения, конечно же, есть. Вот, поглядел Ригведу на предмет ударений и не без помощи перевода Елизаренковой сделал для себя следующий вывод: ударение для этих слов в Ригведе строго соблюдено.
brahmán м.р. с ударением на второй слог ~ "жрец"
bráhman ср.р. с ударением на первый слог ~ "молитва" или "священная речь"
Причём второе слово встречается где-то на порядок чаще.

----------


## Somananda

> 1 	 brahma 	1 m. a priest (see %{asura-} , %{ku-} , %{mahAbr-}) ; n. the one self-existent Spirit , the Absolute R.
> 2 	brahma 	2 in comp. for %{brahman}. - Observe that in the following derivatives the nom. n. (Brahma8) is used for the impersonal Spirit and the nom. m. (Brahma1) for the personal god.
> 3 	brAhma 	mf(%{I})n. (fr. %{brahman} , for which it is also the Vr2iddhi form in comp.) relating to Brahma8 or Brahma1 , holy , sacred , divine AV. &c. &c. ; relating to sacred knowledge , prescribed by the Veda , scriptural Mn. ii , 150 &c. ; sacred to the Veda (with or scil. %{tIrtha} n. the part of the hand situated at the root of the thumb) , ii , 59 &c. ; relating or belonging to the Bra1hmans or the sacerdotal class peculiar or favourable to or consisting of Bra1hmans Brahmanical Mn. MBh. &c. (with %{nidhi} m. money bestowed on the sacerdotal class Mn. vii , 89) ; belonging to an inhabitant of Brahma1's world Ja1takam. ; m. (with or scil. %{vivAha}) N. of a form of marriage (in which the bride is bestowed on the bridegroom without requiring anything from him) Mn. iii , 21 &c. ; N. of a man (son of Kr2ishn2a and father of Mahe7s3vara) Cat. ; patr. of Na1rada L. ; of Kavi MBh. ; of U1rdhva-na1bhan and Raksho-han RAnukr. ; (%{I}) f. see %{brAhmI} ; n. sacred study , study of the Veda BhP. ; (with or scil. %{tIrtha}) see above.


Monier Williams' Sanskrit-English Dictionary

----------

